# Cash



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I just got an SMS from the bank, from today ATM daily withdrawal limit reduced to LE15K. 

I think they are fearing a run on the banks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

That's $2500? Our international bank limits to $1000 per day, so no problems.


----------

